# Retired Homers need homes in up state NY



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Our sanctuary was contacted by a person who needs to place 7 retired Homers, 5 cocks & 2 hens. The birds are banded and many are 12-15 yrs. old.

We are located in WI. or else we would take them. He does not want to ship but would like to deliver them or meet half way.

The original owner of the pigeons passed away & this person was kind enough to step in and try to find homes for them, unfortunately he cannot keep them.

If you are interested in giving any or all of these pigeons a forever home you can PM me for his address.

Thanks.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Bumping up


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Can anyone help kevin find homes for these pigeons?

He is willing to deliver these Homers to a good home or homes free of charge.

Even if you can take a pair or just one pigeon it would help.

You can contact Kevin at [email protected]


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i would take them but too bad they dont ship


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

blackknight01 said:


> i would take them but too bad they dont ship


 You should contact him because he said he would deliver them to anyone just so they would get a forever home.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Has he gotten any response? If he would ship some people here would take them.

Tony


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Big T said:


> Has he gotten any response? If he would ship some people here would take them.
> 
> Tony



You can contact Kevin at [email protected]


----------

